# Noris Gloria Spinnrute und Noris Spezial II Rolle



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2020)

Noris Gloria Spinnrute und Noris Spezial II Rolle









Ich möchte euch die Noris-Spinnrute Modell Gloria vorstellen, eine gespließte Rute, die laut Katalog damals als Luxusausführung angeboten wurde. Ihre zwei Teile werden durch eine brünierte Messingdoppelhülse saugend miteinander verbunden. Die Ringe zur Schnurführung sind hartverchromt und mit farbigen Seidenbindungen an der Rute befestigt. Ihre Länge beträgt 1,86 Meter und ihre Gewicht beträgt 200 gramm. In dem Katalogausschnitt, den mir @Jason1 freundlich überlassen hat, ist die Rute noch mit Silberglanzfolie abgesetzt, das ist bei dieser hier nicht der Fall. Ihre Aktion wird als mittelstarke steife Aktion benannt und ihr Wurfgewicht soll bis 30 gramm betragen. Sie hat 4 Ringe inklusive des Endringes und wurde in einem Stoffuteral geliefert, das noch den schöne Noris-Aufnäher hat. Ihr Preis betrug lt. Katalog DM 36,00.


















Die Rolle ist die Noris Spezial II, eine Aluminium Grund und Spinnrolle ( lt. Katalog ). Sie hat ein offenes Gehäuse, das eloxiert ist, eine durchbrochene Trommel mit ausschaltbarer Knarre und einer regulierbaren Bremse unter der Mittelschraube. Ihr Durchmesser beträgt 10 cm und ihr Gewicht ohne Schnur 200 gramm. Der Katalogpreis betrug damals DM 11,50.













Meine Rolle weicht vom Katalogbild ab, da die Mittelstege höher angesetzt sind. Auch fehlen ihr die beiden Stahlführungsbügel, da aber auch die Schraubenlöcher für die Bügel in der Rückwand der Rolle nicht gebohrt sind, wird es wohl mehrere Modelle gegeben haben. Auch steht im Katalog, das dieses Rollenmodell ein seit Jahrzehnten bewährtes Noris-Modell ist.


Zum Alter kann ich keine Auskünfte machen, so wie Jason mitteilte, standen sie 1963 nach der Übernahme von Noris durch Shakespeare so im Katalog, die Rute hatte aber eine andere Nummer bekommen. Ich nehme aber an, das sie etwas älter sind.

Wie man mit dieser Rolle überhaupt das Spinnfischen ausführen soll, fragt mich nicht. Wenn ich es probiert habe werde ich davon berichten. Und ansonsten wird eine andere Rolle an diese Rute kommen.

Den Kork habe ich nur mit Ballistrol eingesprüht und danach mit einem Baumwolltuch abgerieben, vorher war er dunkelbraun, ich hätte nicht gedacht, das er nur durchs abreiben wieder so gut aussieht.

Zum Schluß möchte ich mich noch besonders bei @jason 1 bedanken, der mir für die Recherche die Daten aus seiner Shakespeare-Sammlung gesandt hat.


----------



## Jason (20. Februar 2020)

Lieber @Hecht100+ Das ist doch mal eine schöne Kombination von Rute und Rolle. Der Kork sieht ja wieder fast wie neu aus. Das macht viel aus. Und die Wicklung sieht auch noch sehr gut aus. Da kannst du echt stolz drauf sein. 
Selbstverständlich habe ich dir gerne geholfen. Werde ich auch immer wieder tun, so fern es in meiner Macht steht. Ja, mein ältester Katalog
ist der von 1963 nachdem die Übernahme stattgefunden hatte. Aber direkt von Noris habe ich leider keine Kataloge. ist mir auch noch nie unter gekommen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Februar 2020)

@Hecht100+
Ein sehr schöner Bericht von deiner Rute und Rolle, da kannst du  stolz drauf sein.  Wenn ich die DM Preise lese,muss ich schmunzeln.


----------



## Minimax (20. Februar 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank, @Hecht100+ für diese Schöne Gerätebesprechung,
man weiss garnicht ob man den Love-Smilie für das schöne Gerät oder den tollen Report geben soll.

Einst wurden Spinnruten mit Achsrollen regulär gefischt, was sollte man machen vor der Erfindung der 
Querwinderollen? Bei genügend leichtgängiger Rolle und ausreichend schwerem Köder waren Würfe 
möglich. Natürlich war das kein Vergleich zu frühen Statios und Multis mit entkoppelter Spule. Aber
alle brauchten ein gewisses Ködergewicht- und wenns zu leicht wurde, dann war die Fliegenchose angesagt.
Wäre total cool, wenn Du mal austestest, ab welchen Ködergewichten Spinnfischen mit WUrf von der
Rolle möglich ist.

Wenns okay ist, bring ich demnächst eine Kurzbesprechung zu einem ANgelbuch um 1900, wo explizit das
Spinnfischen mit Achsrollen beschrieben wird.

Vielen Dank für Vorstellung und Besprechung,
Minimax


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Februar 2020)

@Minimax warum sollte das nicht ok sein, man lernt doch nie aus. Und Achsrollen sind nun ja auch seltener.


----------



## Jason (20. Februar 2020)

Also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt. Aber die gespließten haben was für sich. Ich habe eine alte Noris Noriscona. Die ist allerdings in einem übelen Zustand. Der Kork ist sehr angegriffen und teilweise lösen sich die Wicklungen. 
Diese Rute hat 3 Spitzenteile. Die stärkste hat eine Achateinlage am Endring. Denke mal sie ist Ende der 50er Anfang 60er. Auf alle Fälle wird sie restauriert. 
	

		
			
		

		
	















Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. Februar 2020)

Sorry @Hecht100+ das ich das hier reingetan habe.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Minimax (21. Februar 2020)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Also ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt. Aber die gespließten haben was für sich. Ich habe eine alte Noris Noriscona. Die ist allerdings in einem übelen Zustand. Der Kork ist sehr angegriffen und teilweise lösen sich die Wicklungen.
> Diese Rute hat 3 Spitzenteile. Die stärkste hat eine Achateinlage am Endring. Denke mal sie ist Ende der 50er Anfang 60er. Auf alle Fälle wird sie restauriert.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Lieber Herr Kollege,
so einen Fund können sie nicht einfach in einem anderen Thread verstecken. 
Da ist ja wohl ein eigener Artikel (sobald es ihre Zeit zulässt, wir können warten) fällig. Ne Norisrute mit 3 Spitzenteilen- das ist in etwa das äquivalent zu nem unausgeraubtem Königsgrab mit organischer Erhaltung--

Herrlich, herrlich, was für Schätze und Augenschmäuse die neue Kategorie ans Licht bringt!


----------



## Jason (21. Februar 2020)

Und bitte unbedingt dran denken. Gespließte Ruten nur hängend im Futteral aufbewahren. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

Passt doch alles. Und ja, aber erst muss ich das Spitzenteil passend hinstellen, saß die Rundung des Vorbesitzer raus geht.


----------



## Jason (21. Februar 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herrlich, herrlich, was für Schätze und Augenschmäuse die neue Kategorie ans Licht bringt!


Ja, mein Lieber. Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Ich werde mal über der Rute mal was schreiben. Hatte schon mal den Wolfgang Kalweit wegen dieser Rute befragt. Der weiß ja alles. Gebt mit Zeit. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (21. Februar 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Passt doch alles. Und ja, aber erst muss ich das Spitzenteil passend hinstellen, saß die Rundung des Vorbesitzer raus geht.


Genau, entgegengesetzt stellen. Dann geht die Durchbiegung raus. Aber das kann dauern.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

@jason 1 So sah mein Kork aus


----------



## Jason (21. Februar 2020)

Bei der Noriscona ist da, wo die Messingschieberollenhalter sitzen schon der Kork gerissen und zerbröselt. Vielleicht muss der Kork neu. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Februar 2020)

Da wird dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben.Aber ansonsten eine interessante Kombination.


----------



## magut (21. Februar 2020)

Echt schöne Teile die Ihr da zeigt!!  Blöde Frage--war Noris ein deutscher Hersteller?????  Hab die Marke noch nie bewusst gehört


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. Februar 2020)

Noris war ein Deutscher Hersteller mit Sitz in Nürnberg. 
Aus der Firma wurde später Noris-Shakespeare und in den 70ern dann zu Shakespeare.
Die Amis haben quasi Noris geschluckt.


----------



## Barschpflücker (12. September 2020)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen, als ich im Internet die Noris Gloria Rute gesucht habe.
Eine solche habe ich vor kurzer Zeit bei einer Auktion erstehen können. Der korkgriff war leider sehr kaputt ( zerbrochen). Sie hat im Leit und Spitzenring tatsächlich Porzellan Einlagen. Darüber ist nichts zu finden im Internet.
vielleicht kann mir einer sagen ( schreiben )
Wann ca. diese Rute gebaut wurde.
Für welche angelei die gedacht war oder ist .
Evt. Allg. Infos.
Den Griff habe ich erst einmal zurecht geschnitten und geschliffen . 
Zum Winter hin würde ich ihn gerne restaurieren.
anbei ein paar Bilder 
vielen Dank schonmal für eure antworten


----------



## Thomas. (12. September 2020)

Bild 4 ist ja mal geil, sehe schon wie bei einigen der Herzschrittmacher nicht mehr mitkommt


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. September 2020)

@Barschpflücker Schön, das du dir auch eine gespliesste Rute gegönnt hast. Ich hoffe, du hast nicht zu viel bezahlt. Der Rollenhalter müsste vom Anschein her mal erneuert worden sein, der sieht sehr modern aus. Und von den Wicklungen her würde ich das auch bei den Einlagen-Ringen sagen, ab Werk war das Wickelgarn eigentlich feiner verlegt. Die Rute wurde über einen längeren Zeitraum verkauft, vielleicht sind diese Ringe mit den Einlagen ( egal ob Porzelit oder Achat ) auch mal so ab Werk verbaut worden, wie bereits oben weiter geschrieben, es gab mehrere Varianten. Ich meine das diese Ruten noch in den ersten Shakespeare-Katalogen mit drin waren, also bis Mitte der 60er Jahre bestimmt. Genaueres kann mann aber nur sagen, wenn du mal Vergleichsbilder zu den anderen Ringen machst. Die Rute wurde damals als Spin und Grundrute verkauft mit ca. 30 gr. Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. September 2020)

Und so sieht sie mit einer Stilvollen Rolle aus wegen der Herzinfarkt-Gefahr.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2020)

Ich hab das Knattern, weit übern See, direkt noch im Ohr!


----------



## eiszeit (12. September 2020)

*Barschpflücker*

Hallo, 
-wie ich sehe ist der zweite Ring ein Bockring. Das weist u.a. auf ein* Alter Mitte der 50er* hin.
_*Steht vielleicht noch die No. 2635 drauf und ist der Bockring aus Neusilber (Foto wäre gut)?*_

-der Leitring und der Spitzenring ist aus Porzellan/Porzelit und dürfte nicht Original sein. Die
Ringe müssten aus Agatin / Achat und Bock sein.

-der Rollenhalter dürfte so Original sein

Konzipiert war die Rute Mitte der 50er als reine Spinngerte mit einem WG. von 15-30g


----------



## eiszeit (12. September 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und so sieht sie mit einer Stilvollen Rolle aus wegen der Herzinfarkt-Gefahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder Fabrikattreue Noris Perfekt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. September 2020)

Hammerschlag blau ist ja echt der Hammer


----------



## Barschpflücker (12. September 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Bild 4 ist ja mal geil, sehe schon wie bei einigen der Herzschrittmacher nicht mehr mitkommt


Wegen der Twinpower ?!?! 
sorry will die Rute aber unbedingt gleich fischen. Geht nicht anders .
Auf Bild zwei ist eine Rolle aus den 30 er Jahren, damit muss ich mich aber erst noch auseinander setzten.


----------



## Barschpflücker (12. September 2020)

Hier nochmal ein Rutenring zwecks evt. Altersbestimmung


----------



## eiszeit (12. September 2020)

Barschpflücker schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Rutenring zwecks evt. Altersbestimmung



Ja, die Rute ist aus den Mitte 50ern.
Hab dir auch noch ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Hering 58 (12. September 2020)

Vielleicht ist das für euch Interessant.








						Gespließte Angelruten – Rutenbau mit Rolf Baginski
					

Gespließte Angelruten entstehen in Handarbeit. Und Rolf Baginski ist der einzige professionelle Rutenbauer für gespließte Fliegenruten und auch Spinnruten in Deutschland. Seine Gespließte genießen Weltruf!




					www.blinker.de


----------



## Barschpflücker (12. September 2020)

Vielen Dank schonmal für die ganzen Informationen.
mein Fazit nach den ersten paar Stunden am Wasser : Die Rute in der Sonne ist eine Augenweide.
Klar ist sie schwerer und von der Balance her nicht optimal. Für den heutigen Standard, eher keine Spinnrute. Sie ist sehr weich in der Aktion ( parabolisch) bis ins Handteil. dennoch ein super Gefühl mit ihr zu fischen. Vor allem bei dem Gedanken, dass sie schon 70 Jahre alt sein könnte und schon etliche Stunden am Wasser war . Ein Drill ist mir heute leider vergönnt geblieben. Bin aber gespannt wie sie sich bei einem barsch oder Hecht schlägt.


----------



## Andal (12. September 2020)

Haben sagen die Schwaben! 

Bei so einem Steckerl ist es viel wichtiger, der Eigentümer zu sein.


----------



## Barschpflücker (12. September 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und so sieht sie mit einer Stilvollen Rolle aus wegen der Herzinfarkt-Gefahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist der Korkgriff noch Original? 
sieht echt super aus


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. September 2020)

Ja, alles Original bis auf etwas Lack an den Rutenringen.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2020)

Barschpflücker schrieb:


> Ist der Korkgriff noch Original?
> sieht echt super aus



Hallo,

aber sicher doch. Die verwendeten doch da früher keinen Schund. Meine alten Ruten aus den 1960ern haben auch noch alle einen vollkommen intakten Korkgriff.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. September 2020)

Haben die Ruten/Rollenbezeichnungen "NORIS" etwas mit dem Hersteller oder Herstellort zu tun? Mit Noris ist ja Nürnberg gemeint... 

Vielleicht kann Ludwig etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. September 2020)

Ja, beides richtig, Noris war ein Hersteller/Vertreiber in Nürnberg bis er dann von Shakespeare übernommen wurde, erst noch als Noris-Shakespeare, später dann nur noch wieder Shakespeare.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Haben die Ruten/Rollenbezeichnungen "NORIS" etwas mit dem Hersteller oder Herstellort zu tun? Mit Noris ist ja Nürnberg gemeint...
> 
> Vielleicht kann Ludwig etwas dazu sagen?



Hallo,

ja ist so wie von @Hecht100+ schon erklärt, die Firma war ursprünglich in Nürnberg daheim.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

...und da hieß mal jede zweite Firma Noris-Irgendwas.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. September 2020)

Bis wann hat der Hersteller denn in Nürnberg produziert? Dann sind wohl auch Shakespeare - Ruten und Rollen in Noris-City gefertigt worden... Mich würde auch interessieren, wo in Nürnberg der Hersteller seinen Sitz hatte, Straße und Hausnummer. 

Dann kann ich da mal vorbei fahren, wenns das Gebäude noch gibt und schauen, was jetzt drin ist. Ein Foto könnte ich für euch dann da machen!


----------



## eiszeit (14. September 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ja, beides richtig, Noris war ein Hersteller/Vertreiber in Nürnberg bis er dann von Shakespeare übernommen wurde, erst noch als Noris-Shakespeare, später dann nur noch wieder Shakespeare.


Nicht ganz, es war noch die Fa. Brink im Spiel. Anfang der 60er gab es noch die Fa. Noris-Brink bevor sich alle beide die Shakespeare Company einverleibte und
Noris-Shakespeare entstand.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Was ich von den Noris-Rollen am meisten erinnere, ist der Sound. Es klang immer dezent nach auffrisierter Quickly im Schilf.


----------



## eiszeit (14. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bis wann hat der Hersteller denn in Nürnberg produziert? Dann sind wohl auch Shakespeare - Ruten und Rollen in Noris-City gefertigt worden... Mich würde auch interessieren, wo in Nürnberg der Hersteller seinen Sitz hatte, Straße und Hausnummer.
> 
> Dann kann ich da mal vorbei fahren, wenns das Gebäude noch gibt und schauen, was jetzt drin ist. Ein Foto könnte ich für euch dann da machen!



*Noris
Fischereigeräte GmbH
Regensbutgerstr. 28
Nürnberg*
Ist in der Nähe des Hbf`s

Bis wann das weiß ich auch nicht genau, vermute bis Ende der 50er / Anfang der 60er. Noris auf jeden Fall war in Deutschland vorne dran beim Bau von gesließten Ruten.
Die Ruten und Rollen von Shakespeare oder Noris/Shakespeare aus der Zeit (60er Jahre) waren Importsachen meißt aus Japan


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. September 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, es war noch die Fa. Brink im Spiel. Anfang der 60er gab es noch die Fa. Noris-Brink bevor sich alle beide die Shakespeare Company einverleibte und
> Noris-Shakespeare entstand.


Stimmt, Walter, aber dann muß man auch noch erwähnen, das ja die Firma eigentlich Brink-Noris heißen müßte, da Brink ja wohl Noris geschluckt hatte.


----------



## eiszeit (14. September 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Stimmt, Walter, aber dann muß man auch noch erwähnen, das ja die Firma eigentlich Brink-Noris heißen müßte, da Brink ja wohl Noris geschluckt hatte.


Ja Heiner das steht irgendwo im Netz das Noris von Brink gekauft worden ist. Ob das so stimmt weiß ich nicht, hab mich auch noch nicht im Detail damit beschäftigt.
Die Fa. hieß aber Noris-Brink Nürnberg/Köln.
Gruß aus Bayern an die Nordmänner


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. September 2020)

Das ist aber Normal, da kann ich dir Beispiele nennen, der Name, der bekannter ist kommt nach vorne, auch wenn dieser eigentlich der Gekaufte ist. Die Leute kennen einfach den Namen und das soll somit wegen der besseren Vermarktung auch so bleiben.


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. September 2020)

Es ist schade, das zumindest keine Rollen bis in die 70er Jahre in Nürnberg weiter gebaut wurden, denn sie gilt als Stadt der Feinmechanik! Hier wurde viel Aufzieh-Blechspielzeug gefertigt, mit dem wir als Kinder gespielt haben dürften... Dann wurden hier während des 2.Weltkrieges und davor Flugzeuginstrumente hergestellt, und natürlich Fahrräder wie z. B. die Marke Hercules (mit Schaltung) und Mofas. 

Die Qualität von den alten Noris-Rollen ist bestimmt noch excellent! 
Der Hauptkonkurrent dürfte die DAM gewesen sein, die in Gunzenhausen auch fleißig produzierte, ich glaube, bis noch in die späten 80er Jahre, weiß das aber nicht genau.


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Die Noris Rollen konnten ja auch nicht kaputt gehen - war ja praktisch nichts dran!


----------



## Jason (14. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Bis wann hat der Hersteller denn in Nürnberg produziert? Dann sind wohl auch Shakespeare - Ruten und Rollen in Noris-City gefertigt worden... Mich würde auch interessieren, wo in Nürnberg der Hersteller seinen Sitz hatte, Straße und Hausnummer.
> 
> Dann kann ich da mal vorbei fahren, wenns das Gebäude noch gibt und schauen, was jetzt drin ist. Ein Foto könnte ich für euch dann da machen!


Die Übernahme von Noris muss 1962 stattgefunden haben. 1963 kam der erste Noris-Shakespeare Katalog raus.





hier ein Auszug aus dem Katalog.





Bis 1973 wurde die zusammen geschlossene Angelmanufaktur Noris- Shakespeare genannt. 1974 verschwand dann der Name Noris und von da an hieß es nur noch Shakespeare. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (14. September 2020)

Und auch von den Angelgerätschaften verschwand natürlich der Name Noris, wie man hier sieht. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (15. September 2020)

An dem alten und uralten Angelzeug fasziniert am meisten, mit wie wenig man so viel Angelspass über Jahrzehnte haben kann - und wenn man es am Ende nur hat und anschaut.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. September 2020)

Haben die beiden Rollen Kunststoffspulen?


----------



## Jason (15. September 2020)

Ich glaube ja. Will mich aber nicht festlegen. Bin jetzt an der Arbeit und schaue heute Abend mal nach.
Bei der linken sieht man ja schon, dass sie lackiert ist. 
Gruß Jason


----------



## Lajos1 (15. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe noch Shakespeare-Geräte aus den Jahren 1962 bis 1965/66. Drei Ruten und drei Rollen. Die sind alle in den USA gefertigt worden. Shakespeare Company Fayetteville Arkansas.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Jason (15. September 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Haben die beiden Rollen Kunststoffspulen?


Ich habe mich bei meinem letzten Post verschrieben. Sollte heißen, "Ich glaube nein". So hatte ich es im Gedächtnis und es ist auch richtig. 




Die Spulen der Dynamic Serie sind aus Metall. Zu der Serie zählten drei Rollen. 2170, 2171 und die 2173. Die erste kam 1968 auf den Markt, das war die 2171. 1969 kamen die beiden anderen dazu. Alle drei waren bis 1974 in den Katalogen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Andal (16. September 2020)

Wie treibt ihr den alten Rollen, genauer gesagt die Neigung der Plastikteile, den Drang zu "schimmeln" ab? Die Jahrzehnte lassen sie weiss werden. Ich vermute, dass sie ihre Weichmacher verlieren. Schaut nicht gut aus.


----------



## Bilch (16. September 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wie treibt ihr den alten Rollen, genauer gesagt die Neigung der Plastikteile, den Drang zu "schimmeln" ab? Die Jahrzehnte lassen sie weiss werden. Ich vermute, dass sie ihre Weichmacher verlieren. Schaut nicht gut aus.


Ein alter Angler hat mal gesagt er reibt sie regelmäßig mi Vaselin. Das habe ich nie ausprobiert, habe aber einmal zufällig Maschinenöl benutzt und es funktioniert prima - die Plastikspulen scheinen nicht mehr ausgetrocknet zu sein und bekommen wieder ihren Glanz zurück.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. September 2020)

Ballistol, Glysatin, neu ist Sonax Kunststoffpflege schwarz, noch keine Langzeiterfahrung.


----------



## Barschpflücker (18. September 2020)

Bin nun echt auf den Geschmack gekommen.
Die alten Ruten zu fischen macht super Spaß. Am Vereinsgewässer hat man auch die volle Aufmerksamkeit


----------

